# IPS monitor Philips vs Asus



## Cvrk (Apr 26, 2014)

I am looking at 2 monitors here. Witch do you recommend ?
http://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/234E5QHSB_00/ultra-narrow-bezel-23-inch-58.4-cm-mhl/specifications

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236310

There around the same prices. The Asus is more expensive  (not by much). There around 180-200 euros. In my country
I have read the threads here with different monitors recommendation and there all to expensive for me. On my country's  webstores these are best buy,that i could find in my price range.
The Philips has _*Advanced High Performance IPS (AH-IPS)* - 2011 Improved colour accuracy, increased resolution and PPI, and greater light transmission for lower power consumption_
I don't know if this will make a difference. Since there all in the same price range, it might be just commercial nonsense.

You can have yourself a look here : http://www.emag.ro/monitoare-lcd-le...-1080-v315/porturi-digitale-f365,hdmi-v1042/c

and tell me witch one do you prefer. The website is not in english but you can easily tell the difference in the specifications. These are low-end monitors for poor people,so don't expect much.
I am looking for a 23 inch 1920x1800 IPS monitor.

P.S. : There is this monitor as well HP ENVY
http://www8.hp.com/emea_middle_east/en/products/monitors/product-detail.html?oid=5377775#!tab=specs 
I am looking for a gaming monitor. ANd as i read tons of reviews,i understand IPS panels are the only way to go in 2014


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 27, 2014)

I think those Asus has AH-IPS too, and at that price range there are also LG IPS237L and Dell S2340L, all with AH-IPS.

I've only seen LG and Dell, I think there are relatively on par but Dell has too glossy screen. 
I also read out of the box LG IPS237L color is better than Asus MX239H although both still have low input lag.
Don't know about Philips/HP.

as for 'gaming' monitors, I think there are two factions, not just one:
- Competitive gamers. They primarily want fast and not blurry monitors, so usually TN panels with low response time and 120/144hz monitor like some of Benq XL series. 
- Graphic whores. They primarily want monitor with the best image quality (colors, high resolution (at least QHD), uniform illumination, viewing angles and such). So usually they go with IPS. If possible they also want it fast, but it comes last as the choice is limited. Example of the 'ultimate' solution: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-YAMAKAS...IPS-1440p-Monitor-Perfect-Pixel-/140922305094


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 27, 2014)

the ultimate solution,has the ultimate price. thx for the input. in my country LG = everything that is bad. When you say LG you mean some product made on a boat using trafficking forced labour people.


----------

